# Hi, new from Fairbanks, Alaska



## Grimm (Oct 5, 2009)

Hello everybody,

I had an HO scale train when I was a kid, but always wanted to do larger trains. I have decided that I would like to do a garden train. Now I know that being in Alaska will have it own special challenges, I'm ok with that.  I have some ideas, but it will be good to get everyone else's view on them. My main interest is very early American railroads and trains (1830 to 1850). I would like to go with live steam as well, so I will be spending a good deal of time in that forum. I have also decided to do F-scale and standard F-guage for a variaty of reasons. This looks like one of the best forums out on the net for this stuff and it's good to be here. Thanks,


Jason


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome Jason, we have Ron Simpson from Alaska on the forum, he's down south from you, I think. Has his layout connected to his 
restaurant. HIs is all above ground , elevated up, some inside also, I think.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to MLS! You've definitely come to the right place! It just so happens that our very own Masterclass professor, Dave Fletcher, is an afficianado of the 1850's era! You should be able to get some really great information!


----------



## Grimm (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks Jerry, Steve, 

I did see the pictures of Ron's layout, unfortunately he is too far away for a quick trip. Steve, I'm tempted to do some of the 1850's stuff, but the earlier trains are calling me. I'm thinking of concentrating first on the 1830's. Although I'm jumping the gun a bit on my first project, a snowplow from the early 1840's. Now to get my questions in order.  

Jason


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jason,
Welcome to the MLS Forums, where answers and opinions are plentiful and most of the advice is good.
Not many of us have weather as sever as yours to deal with. Thank goodness







. What is your gardening season,
Part of August?







.

Having said that, we have plans to visit your fair city next March, Tour guide says -4 to 27 above for that time frame.
What can we really expect for the second week of March?

Thanks for any tips
Rick Marty


----------



## Grimm (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks Rick,


Actually August gets a bit cold, July is the warm month.









That temperature range sounds about right. Here is a good web site for weather information here at the University I work at. 
http://climate.gi.alaska.edu/ 
I work in a building just behind the building the webcam is in. If you look to the right hand side of the webcam image and select the "Seasonal / annual" link, a page of weather summaries will be displayed. Select the top right image to see a years worth of highs and lows. That should give you a good range of temps. I would dress warmly if I were you, especially if you are not used to the temp. Once you live through -50, 20 above feels really good. 

Jason


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! Ron will no longer be the most northern garden railroader. 

Pleased to meet you.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Grimm (Oct 5, 2009)

Posted By Torby on 06 Oct 2009 04:47 PM 
Wow! Ron will no longer be the most northern garden railroader. 

Pleased to meet you.

Thanks Torby! Ooops, I didn't mean to take the banner away from Ron, sorry Ron.

Nick - Thanks


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Since you're in the neighborhood, you *must* get down to Copper Center to see Ron's Copper Rail Depot. Google says it's only 259 miles. Through the mountains.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

WELCOME TO MLS from the New River & Western RR.


----------

